# new dual 6330 car stereo



## Ken Bernosky (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm having trouble with my daughters new stereo. It's a Dual 6330 with a Scosche GM 2000 interface. It works fine until the car is started. It will usually shut off 4-5 seconds after the engines starts. There are occasions when it will work, but only when it's warm outside. It always works when the car is not running. I've already replaced the interface once. This is in a 2001 Grand AM. Any suggestions???


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Ken Bernosky said:


> I'm having trouble with my daughters new stereo. It's a Dual 6330 with a Scosche GM 2000 interface. It works fine until the car is started. It will usually shut off 4-5 seconds after the engines starts. There are occasions when it will work, but only when it's warm outside. It always works when the car is not running. I've already replaced the interface once. This is in a 2001 Grand AM. Any suggestions???


Check your ground wire, seems its not a ground when the car is running. As far as the weather.......


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

RADIO 12V|orange |+ |at radio
RADIO GROUND| | | Ground to chassie
RADIO SWITCH|yellow |+ |at radio
POWER ANTENNA|dk. green | |at radio
LF SPEAKER|tan - gray | |at radio or LF speaker
RF SPEAKER|lt. grn - dk. grn | |at radio or RF speaker
LR SPEAKER|brown - yellow | |at radio or LR speaker
RR SPEAKER|dk. blu - lt. blu | |at radio or RR speaker


----------



## Ken Bernosky (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks. I'll check this versus the wiring that was with the interface and radio.


----------



## davio_911 (Feb 23, 2011)

I currently am having the same problems. My friend and I installed a new stereo, speakers, amp and subwoofers in my 2005 grand am gt and it all works great when the car is off or warm outside. Though it doesn't always work when the car is on and shuts off between 1 and 5 seconds. I have no idea what the problem is. Did you ever figure out the mystery?


----------



## davio_911 (Feb 23, 2011)

I do think my stereo is diffrent then yours but I don't think it has anything to do with it.


----------



## Ken Bernosky (Mar 28, 2010)

davio_911 said:


> I currently am having the same problems. My friend and I installed a new stereo, speakers, amp and subwoofers in my 2005 grand am gt and it all works great when the car is off or warm outside. Though it doesn't always work when the car is on and shuts off between 1 and 5 seconds. I have no idea what the problem is. Did you ever figure out the mystery?



I contacted both companies and both had no explanation. We eventually changed the battery which helped somewhat. It still does shut down when it's real cold outside. I blame it on the interface. If you come up with a solution, let me know.


----------



## davio_911 (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah it must be the interface. There must be something weird going on there because originaly you had to hook up the old stereo in the trunk but they designed the interface so you didn't have to, although it seems like it wasn't the best solution and i doubt we are the only ones having this problem. I will definetly let you know if i figure something out. 

Did you connect your ground to the chassey like the one guy recomended? or know because i was curious if that might help because i just have mine screwed in to the top of the trunk


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I blame the crappy dual headunit...cheap cheap cheap internally


----------

